# Samsung 500gb M2 SATA ssd



## chetansha (Nov 26, 2018)

1. *Model number and details: Samsung 860 Evo MZ-N6E500BW

2. *Date of purchase:
14 sept 2018

3. Reason for sale:
Bought this instead of nvme

4. Warranty details:
This was purchased in US. . You may get warranty in India based in serial number, not sure.

5. *Expected Price:
Rs 8k

6. *Location of Seller:
Coimbatore
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181126/99f53effe96cc655e7b11405b8886bb1.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181126/d4aff0e4056135c66f45d219b442b981.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181126/a47b5eec1480f1afa7ad6e80b762c416.jpg

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------

